# Kann keine Verbindung zur DB herstellen



## Hannes23 (4. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

Wenn ich den JDBC Treiber über


```
java -cp .:/etc/java/mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar Mysqltest
```

lade, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung auf der Console:

-----------------------------------
Exception: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION **

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:124)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:225)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1783)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:450)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:411)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:193)
        at Mysqltest.main(Mysqltest.java:7)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
-----------------------------------


Mein Programm:

```
import java.net.*;
import java.sql.*;


class Mysqltest
{

	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		String conn;
		String dbHost = "localhost";
		int dbPort = 3306;
		String dbName = "test";
		String user = "user";
		String passwd = "xxx";
		
		
		
		try
		{
			Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
		}
		catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe)
		{
			System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage());
		}




		try
		{
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName, user, passwd); 
		}
		catch(SQLException sqle)
		{
			System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage());
		}



		if (conn != null)
		{
			try
			{
				conn.close();
			}
			catch(SQLException sqle)
			{
				System.out.print(sqle.getMessage());
			}
		}

	}
}
```

Danke, Hannes


----------



## abollm (4. Jan 2005)

Mach 'mal das hier in deinen Code:

```
...
Connection conn;
...
```

und die IF-Schleife in den TRY...CATCH-Block verschieben.

Dann dürfte das funktionieren.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

muss wohl ein Witz sein, mit

```
String conn;
```
lässt sich das Programm gar nicht übersetzen.


----------



## thE_29 (5. Jan 2005)

Geil!

Wie geht das bitte wirklich, oder gibts jetzt schon String.close();


----------



## DP (5. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss wohl ein Witz sein, mit
> 
> ```
> String conn;
> ...



wieso, mein notepad hat das programm erfolgreich gespeichert!


----------



## abollm (5. Jan 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> wieso, mein notepad hat das programm erfolgreich gespeichert!



Eigentlich ohne Worte, aber dennoch ... und lol


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Jan 2005)

läuft deine datenbank überhaupt ?

versuch mal mit der mysql console (mysql.exe) drauf zu connecten


----------



## Hannes23 (5. Jan 2005)

ups, sorry - das passiert wenn man beim Code kopieren nicht aufpasst....


----------

